# does any one here hunt with a pellet gun



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

does any one here hunt with a pellet gun


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

hu seen the rabbit snad squirre lform it is allmost all pellet gun hunting


----------



## hunter31 (Mar 14, 2007)

I do and its a lot of fun


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

yep lots of fun


----------



## coonboy256 (Sep 14, 2007)

i only hunt with bows and pellet guns reusable ammunition!!!    :sniper: get the ****!!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

My two day old 870 will probably pop em better than a pellet gun would.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have never hunted squirrels with a shotgun but it seems like it would be more fun with a rifle also more sporting

by the way my friend just bought an 870 for waterfowl their a nice gun is yours the express


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

nope. It has the fake wood stock to. Only costed 250 though. and another 120 and I can have walnut stocks put on it though.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

My pellet gun is a 12 gauge.


----------



## coyote22 (Nov 3, 2007)

pellet guns are pretty fun but i like the .22lr better because you can hunt more stuff with it


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

.22s or shotguns. no pellet guns for me. unless its in my backyard


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I would rather hunt with a firearm but I live in a slightly urban area


----------



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

screw that i hunt with a wrist rocket FOR THE WIN~!!!!!! :sniper: uke: :beer:


----------



## woodhunter93 (Nov 11, 2007)

thats all i hunt with at my house i shoot a mess of sqirrels, racoons and rabbits


----------



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

u hunt with a wrist rocket? thats pretty sick man.. what kinda ammo do u use? i use split shot sinkers from my tackle box :******: :sniper:


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I hunted squirrels with a wrist rocket i just pick up rocks off the ground. killed about 50 of em.


----------



## jake8958 (Feb 5, 2009)

i hunt squirrel with pumpmaster760 and how do hunt with a wrist rocket?


----------



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

sadly my mom aint quite the hunter and she thinks im gonna go blow somebodys head off the second i get a real rifle, so i keep all my guns at my uncles house, and when my uncle dont take me huntin all i can hunt with around my woods is a pellet gun, they all break though, it sucks!!! and its harder than hell to go huntin with a pellet gun, im tryin to upgrade to a .22 when i go huntin on my home turf, that way i can at least kill a deer if i shoot it square in the head.


----------



## double (Apr 6, 2009)

If you hunt with a pellet gun then you could probably be able to shoot squirrel and rabbit. I don't hunt with a pellet gun cuz i like to hunt geese. javascript:emoticon('')


----------

